# [SOLVED] boot z dwóch dysków i error 25 gruba

## unK

Mam jeden dysk SATA, na którym jest zainstalowany Gentoo i WinXP, wszystko działa ładnie, bezproblemowo etc. Podpiąłem ostatnio stary dysk ATA, żeby sobie postawić na nim drugie Gentoo, takie maskymalnie experymentalne. Zainstalowałem Gentoo Hardened 32bitowe (to "główne" mam 64bitowe) na tym drugim dysku, zrobiłem odpowiednie wpisy w grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 5

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-vanilla-r4 root=/dev/sda6 video=uvesafb:1400x1050-16,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:crystal console=tty1 fastboot ro

title=Windows

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

title=Gentoo Hardened (32bit)

root (hd1,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-vanilla-r4 root=/dev/sdb3 video=uvesafb:1400x1050-16,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:crystal console=tty1 fastboot ro
```

zrestartowałem kompa i dupa, GRUB przy komendzie root (hd1,0) wywala mi gustowne "Error 25: Disk read error". Z załadowanego systemu już nie ma tego problemu:

```
    GNU GRUB  version 0.97  (640K lower / 7168K upper memory)

 [ Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported.  For the first word, TAB

   lists possible command completions.  Anywhere else TAB lists the possible

   completions of a device/filename. ]

grub> root (hd1,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> 

```

Systemy z pierwszego dysku ładują się normalnie.

Partycje na sdb (hd1) wyglądają tak:

 sdb1 - /boot, ext2

 sdb2 - partycja na dane, reiserfs

 sdb3 - /, reiser4

Pewnie coś przeoczyłem, ale co?

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie masz tam jakiejs niesympatycznej tablicy partycji? Jak to nie problem zrob backupa partycji, nowa tablice, nowe partycje i dane spowrotem zgraj. I takie pytanko, fastboot nie jest od 2.6.29 defaultowo wlaczony ze wywolujesz go z lini kernela?

----------

## unK

Wywaliłem te partycje, zrobiłem jedną na reiserfs i dalej to samo. Oczywiście z włączonego systemu grub czyta tą partycję, nawet jak załaduję kernel z init=/bin/sh i włączę gruba to czyta, a przy wyborze systemu nie   :Confused:   A może muszę mieć w MBR tego drugiego dysku gruba/jakiś bootloader zainstalowany, żeby zechciał mi czytać z niego partycje? Kończą mi się pomysły.

A fastboot jest pozostałością po zen-sources, jakoś nie chciało mi się go wywalać ;p

----------

## SlashBeast

grub sobie tam niby zapisuje partycje na dysku, moze cos w stylu grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/sda uzyj? Albo z palca zedytuj /boot/grub/device.map

----------

## unK

```
grub sobie tam niby zapisuje partycje na dysku, moze cos w stylu grub-install --recheck --no-floppy /dev/sda uzyj? Albo z palca zedytuj /boot/grub/device.map
```

Zrobiłem tak i dalej mi nie czytał. Ale już sobie poradziłem. Otóż zdaje się, że nie można wybrać jako root innej partycji niż ta, którą się wybierało przy instalowaniu gruba w MBR, bo rootnoverify już przechodzi. No i gdzieś na necie znalazłem wzmiankę o  wspólnej partycji /boot dla dwóch linuxów (o czym wcześniej nie pomyślałem). No to wrzuciłem kernel dla instalki 32bitowej do /boot na sda, wpisałem do gruba

```
title=Gentoo Hardened (32bit)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.30-vanilla-r4-32 root=/dev/sdb2 video=uvesafb:1400x1050-16,ywrap ro
```

i poszło.

----------

